
Show HN: Beautiful Hacker News client written under an hour - mustak_im
http://beta.mustak.im
======
CurryMath
I appreciate your effort, but what makes this beautiful? It includes
Javascript from Google Analytics, CloudFlare, Twitter and a bunch of other
Places that don't provide any visible functionality. Further, this looks
identical to the regular mobile HN layout, besides the colors.

~~~
wingerlang
Beautiful seems like one of those words just randomly added to get clicks, or
when someone had an idea to "simplify" a website/thing.

On the website itself, it isn't ugly but I wouldn't call it beautiful anytime
soon. 90% of the visuals are blue links, so it is almost even hard to see
where to choose to click.

There's also 2 different types of datetime formats on the site and two
different names for the site (mobilehn and the main title).

